

Dear Emma B - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2011/06/dear_emma_b.php

======
cma
What's next, Ron Paul clips?

~~~
saturn
That was unwarranted. IMO it's good to have reminders of what the real world
is like outside of our enlightened little tech bubble. I know that whenever I
read something like this it gets me thinking about what I could do to help
solve the terrible ignorance still epidemic in the general population.

